# الإرهاب يضرب عاصمة النور



## BITAR (13 نوفمبر 2015)

* الإرهاب يضرب عاصمة النور
 سلسلة تفجيرات تهز العاصمة الفرنسية باريس
 مقتل أكثر من 60 وإصابة العشرات واحتجاز رهائن فى قاعة مؤتمرات
وهولاند يتابع من وزارة الداخلية ويشكل خلية أزمة* ​*السبت، 14 نوفمبر 2015 
 كتب هاشم الفخرانى - إبراهيم حسان *

*تعرضت العاصمة الفرنسية باريس، مساء أمس الجمعة، لسلسة من الهجمات الإرهابية شملت إطلاق نار من قبل مجهولين فى أحد المطاعم الشهيرة بوسط العاصمة وانفجارين أحدهما بالقرب من مقهى ليلى، والآخر بالقرب من استاد "دو فرانس" الواقع بشمالى العاصمة. 
*


*وذكرت وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية وقوع عملية خطف رهائن فى قاعة مؤتمرات "باتاكالان" فى باريس، وتشير التقديرات إلى سقوط 60 قتيلا على الأقل وإصابة العشرات كحصيلة أولية لهذه الهجمات التى لم تشهدها الأراضى الفرنسية من قبل. 
*

*وتقوم الشرطة الفرنسية بتمشيط أماكن الانفجارات بباريس، وبدأت فى فتح تحقيقات أولية حول الحوادث الإرهابية تلك. وكان المنتخب الألمانى لكرة القدم، قد أخلى فندقا فى باريس بسبب إنذار بوجود قنبلة، وتوجهت وحدة من الشرطة إلى الفندق وباشرت عملية تفتيش جميع غرف الفندق الواقع فى غرب العاصمة الفرنسية بعد إخلائه. 
*

*وفى أعقاب الحادث توجه الرئيس الفرنسى فرانسوا هولاند إلى مقر وزارة الداخلية لمتابعة التطورات، والتقى رئيس الوزراء مانويل فالس الذى أعلن تشكيل خلية أزمة.
*

* وكانت قناة "العربية" قالت إنه تم إخراج الرئيس الفرنسى فرانسوا هولاند، من داخل استاد "دو فرانس" حيث كانت تجرى مباراة ألمانيا وفرنسا. 
**وأضافت القناة، أن القوات الخاصة وحرس الرئيس الفرنسى، تمكنوا من إخراج هولاند من الاستاد بسلام، بعد التفجيرات التى هزت العاصمة باريس. 
*​


​ 


































​


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2015)

​


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*أ.ف.ب
 أخبار فرنسا*

* ذكرت الوكالة الفرنسية أن الرئيس الفرنسى فرانسوا هولاند توجه إلى مقر وزارة الداخلية بعد الهجمات الدامية فى باريس . ذكرت الوكالة الفرنسية أن الرئيس الفرنسى فرانسوا هولاند توجه إلى مقر وزارة الداخلية بعد الهجمات الدامية فى باريس *​


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*أعلن الرئيس الفرنسى فرانسوا هولاند، إعلان حالة الطوارئ فى كامل أرجاء البلاد، بالإضافة إلى غلق الحدود بشكل مؤقت، ونشر قوات الجيش فى العاصمة باريس. وقال هولاند فى مؤتمر صحفى طارئ:
 "لا يمكن أن يدخل أي شخص إلى فرنسا بدءًا من الآن، وإلى حين اتخاذ قرارات أخرى"*.​
http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/11/..._فرنسا_ويغلق_حدود_البلاد/2440209#.VkZ6uNIrJkg


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*قوات مكافحة الإرهاب الفرنسية تقتحم مكان احتجاز الرهائن بباتاكلان*​* السبت، 14 نوفمبر 2015 - 01:53 ص *
* كتب إبراهيم حسا*ن

* اقتحمت قوات مكافحة الإرهاب الفرنسية بالتعاون مع الجيش الفرنسى قاعة العرض فى باتاكلان، حيث يتم احتجاز نحو 100 رهينة من قبل العناصر الإرهابية، بعد وقوع عدة هجمات إرهابية مختلفة فى عدة مناطق بباريس. كما أطلق محتجزو الرهائن الرصاص، ورددوا هتافات "الله أكبر"، طبقا لشهود عيان بعد اقتحام الشرطة الفرنسية قاعة العرض فى باتاكلان فى باريس، وقالت مصادر إن محتجزى الرهائن يصل عددهم إلى حوالى 12 مسلحا.*http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/11/...كان_احتجاز_الرهائن_بباتا/2440247#.VkZ61NIrJkg​


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*انتهاء عملية احتجاز الرهائن فى مسرح باتاكلان بباريس ومقتل إرهابيين *​*السبت، 14 نوفمبر 2015 - 02:01 ص **
 كتب إبراهيم حسان*
* أعلنت وسائل الإعلام الفرنسية، مقتل إرهابيين برصاص الشرطة فى مسرح "باتاكلان" الذى تحتجز فيه عناصر إرهابية رهائن بعد وقوع عدة تفجيرات إرهابية فى مناطق بالعاصمة باريس. وأعلنت وسائل الإعلام الفرنسية انتهاء عملية احتجاز الرهائن فى مسرح باتاكلان، بعد نجاح الشرطة الفرنسية ووحدة مكافحة الإرهاب فى إنهاء عملية الاقتحام. *​


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*أرضية ملعب "دو فرانس" تمتلئ بالجماهير بعد تفجيرات باريس
*
















































































​


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*100 قتيل فى عملية إطلاق سراح الرهائن بفرنسا.. وهولاند يصل مكان الحادث*​* السبت، 14 نوفمبر 2015 - 02:26 ص *
* كتب رامى المصرى*

* قالت وسائل إعلام فرنسية، إن عملية إطلاق سراح الرهائن فى مسرح باتاكلان بباريس، أسفرت عن مقتل 100 شخص خلال مداهمة قوات الشرطة، ومكافحة الإرهاب مكان احتجاز الرهائن. فيما وصل الرئيس الفرنسى، فرانسوا هولاند، إلى محيط مسرح "باتاكلان" لتفقد الأوضاع. كانت الحكومة الفرنسية قد أعلنت حالة الطوارئ القصوى (حمراء) جراء الأحداث التى شهدتها منذ عدة ساعات، وانتشرت قوات الجيش الفرنسى بمحيط مسرح باتاكلان الذى شهد الاحداث الإرهابية. *​


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*صور لهولاند خلال متابعته تفجيرات باريس من داخل استاد "دو فرانس"*​* السبت، 14 نوفمبر 2015 - 02:27 ص
*

 *الرئيس الفرنسى أثناء متابعته للانفجارات*​* كتب هاشم الفخرانى*

* نشرت وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية "أ ف ب"، صورا للرئيس الفرنسى فرانسوا هولاند أثناء متابعته لسلسة الهجمات التى استهدفت العاصمة باريس أمس الجمعة، أثناء تواجده باستاد "دو فرانس". ومن ضمن الصور التى نشرتها "الفرنسية" متابعة هولاند للأحداث من داخل كبينة خاصة بالطوارئ باستاد "دو فرانس"، حيث كان يتابع مباراة ودية جمعت منتخب فرنسا ومنتخب ألمانيا. وبعد ذلك انتقل هولاند إلى مقر وزارة الداخلية الفرنسية، حيث اجتمع مع رئيس الحكومة الفرنسية مانويل فالس، وقرر تشكيل خلية أزمة، تبع ذلك إعلان حالة الطوارئ فى البلاد.
*

















​


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*لمتابعة الخبر *​


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*اكدت فضائية "العربية"، أن عدد القتلى وصل إلى 112 قتيلاً داخل مسرح باتاكلان الذى كان يُحتجز به الرهائن، بالعاصمة الفرنسية باريس. وأوضحت سلطة مدينة باريس أن إجمالى عدد قتلى الهجمات الإرهابية التى تعرضت لها باريس أمس الجمعة، وصل إلى 172 قتيلاً فى الاعتداءات، بينهما 112 داخل مسرح باتاكلان. وذكرت مصادر إعلامية فرنسية، أنه تم نشر حوالى 1500 جندى إضافى فى العاصمة باريس. *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*يا ساتر يارب *​


----------



## اليعازر (14 نوفمبر 2015)

قلبي حزين ..لدرجة القرف.

يا رب ارحمنا.
.


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2015)

أ ف ب​*أعلنت مصادر قريبة من التحقيق في فرنسا بأن الاعتداءات الإرهابية التي هزت باريس الليلة البارحة إثر عملية احتجاز رهائن وتفجيرات وإطلاق نار خلفت إلى حد الآن 120 قتيلا وأكثر من 200 جريح من بينهم 80 إصابتهم خطيرة، كما ذكر بأن "ثمانية ارهابيين"قتلوا خلال الهجمات إما برصاص الشرطة أو بتفجير أنفسهم.*
*قتل 120 شخصا على الأقل في "اعتداءات إرهابية غير مسبوقة" استهدفت باريس مساء الجمعة وتخللتها تفجيرات وعملية احتجاز رهائن وإطلاق رصاص، ما دفع الرئيس الفرنسي فرنسوا هولاند إلى إعلان حال الطوارئ في البلاد وإغلاق الحدود، بينما أعرب العالم عن إدانته وغضبه.
وأفاد مصدر قريب من التحقيق أن الاعتداءات المتزامنة تسببت بمقتل 120 شخصا على الأقل وإصابة أكثر من 200 بجروح بينهم 80 إصاباتهم خطرة. وأشار إلى أن هذه الحصيلة لا تزال موقتة.
وقال المصدر إن "ثمانية إرهابيين" شاركوا في الاعتداءات قتلوا أما برصاص الشرطة وأما بتفجير أنفسهم.
وكان حوالي 1500 شخص موجودين في مسرح باتاكلان عندما اقتحمه المهاجمون وبدأو بإطلاق الرصاص.
وروى شاهد يدعى لوي لاذاعة فرانس انفو أن شبانا كانوا دخلوا المسرح "وبدأوا بإطلاق النار عند المدخل. لقد أطلقوا النار على الجموع هاتفين +الله اكبر+".
وأشار إلى انه تمكن من الفرار مع والدته، مضيفا أنهما نجحا في تجنب الرصاص و"كان هناك الكثير من الناس على الأرض في كل مكان".
وأضاف الشاهد بصوت تخنقه الدموع أن المهاجمين "كانوا مسلحين ببنادق بومب اكشن كما اعتقد (...) لقد سمعتهم يلقمونها، الحفل الموسيقي توقف، الكل انبطح أرضا، وهم واصلوا إطلاق النار على الناس... اللعنة، كان الوضع جحيما".
وقال شاهد آخر هو مقدم برامج في الإذاعة والتلفزيون يدعى بيار جانازاك (35 عاما) لوكالة فرانس برس أن المهاجمين صاحوا لدى احتجازهم رهائن في صالة المسرح "هذا بسبب (الرئيس الفرنسي فرنسوا) هولاند، لا يجدر به التدخل في سوريا" مضيفا أنهم "ذكروا أيضا العراق".
ويقع المسرح على مسافة قريبة من مقر صحيفة "شارلي ايبدو" الساخرة التي هاجمها جهاديون في كانون الثاني/يناير وقضوا على عدد من أعضاء مجلس التحرير والعاملين فيها.
وروى الصحافي جوليان بيرس من إذاعة أوروبا-1 "دخل شخصان أو ثلاثة غير مقنعين يحملون أسلحة رشاشة وبدأوا إطلاق النار عشوائيا على الجمهور".
وأضاف "استغرق الأمر عشر دقائق أو 15 دقيقة. كان الأمر عنيفا جدا، وحصلت موجة من الذعر. هرع الجميع في اتجاه خشبة المسرح، وحصل تدافع، وكان البعض يدوس على الآخرين".
واقتحمت الشرطة المسرح على الأثر لتضع حدا لعملية احتجاز الرهائن، فقتلت ثلاثة من المهاجمين.
وقالت مصادر قريبة من التحقيق أن ستة إلى سبعة اعتداءات وقعت في مناطق مختلفة من باريس بشكل متزامن مساء الجمعة في مناطق تشهد زحمة سهر في بداية عطلة نهاية الأسبوع.
وأفادت مصادر متطابقة فجر السبت أن ثلاثة من المسلحين الأربعة الذين هاجموا مسرح باتاكلان عمدوا اثر اقتحام قوات الأمن المكان إلى تفجير أحزمة ناسفة كانوا يضعونها على أجسادهم، في حين قتل الرابع برصاص الشرطة.
وبين الاعتداءات واحد وقع خارج استاد فرنسا شمال العاصمة، تخللته ثلاثة انفجارات. 
وكان الرئيس الفرنسي فرنسوا هولاند موجودا في الملعب يشاهد مباراة ودية بين منتخبي ألمانيا وفرنسا، الى جانب حوالي ثمانين الف متفرج آخرين، عندما تم إبلاغه بأن الانفجارات ليست عرضية وان أحداثا تقع في مسرح باتاكلان، فغادر المكان.
والعملية الانتحارية هي الاولى من نوعها في تاريخ فرنسا الحديث.
وأحصت الشرطة عددا من عمليات إطلاق النار ولا سيما في شارع بيشا وشارع شارون قرب ساحة الجمهورية.
في شارع بيشا، روت فلورانس التي وصلت إلى المكان بعد دقيقة واحدة من إطلاق النار، أن "الأمر بدا خياليا. كان الجميع أرضا. عاد الهدوء، ولم يكن الناس يدركون ما حصل. رأيت رجلا يحمل فتاة بين ذراعيه. بدت لي ميتة".
وأعلن مدعي عام الجمهورية في باريس فرنسوا مولان فجر السبت أن التحقيق الذي فتح في اعتداءات باريس يفترض أن يحدد ما إذا كان هناك من "متواطئين أو مشاركين لا يزالون فارين".
وفتحت السلطات الفرنسية تحقيقا في "جرائم قتل على علاقة بمنظمة إرهابية".
وليلا، دعت الشرطة وبلدية باريس الأشخاص الموجودين في المنطقة الباريسية إلى "تجنب الخروج إلا للضرورة القصوى".
وانتشر 1500 جندي إضافي في شوارع باريس بناء على أمر من فرانسوا هولاند.*
*فرانس24/ أ ف ب*​


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*ن**يويورك (أ ف ب)*
* افادت معلومات صحافية ان اعضاء فرقة "ايغلز اوف ديث ميتال" التي كانت تحيي حفلة في مسرح باتاكلان في باريس خلال تعرضه لهجوم مساء الجعمة، افلتوا من المجزرة.*
*وقالت زوجة عازف الدرامز في الفرقة جوليان دوريو لصحيفة "واشنطن بوست" ان زوجها "اتصل بي ليقول لي انه يحبني وانه في امان. كل الذين كانوا على المسرح افلتوا" من الهجوم.*
*واكدت ماري لو دوريو والدة دوريو للصحيفة نفسها ان ابنها وافراد الفرقة تمكنوا من الهرب الا انه لم يحدد بعد مكان تواجد افراد الفريق المرافق لهم.*
*وجاء في رسالة بثت عبر صفحة فيسبوك للفرقة في وقت سابق "لا زلنا نسعى الى معرفة مكان تواجد فرقتنا وفريقنا لنرى ان كانوا في امان. نتعاطف مع كل الاشخاص المتضررين من هذا الوضع المأسوي".*
*و"أيغلز اوف ديث ميتال" هي فرقة غاراج-روك من بالم ديزيرت في صحراء كاليفورنيا وقد عملت مع موسيقيين كبار من امثال دايف غرول من فرقة فو فايترز والعضو السابق في فرقة "نيرفانا".*​


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*باريس (أ ف ب)* 

 *- في مسرح باتاكلان الباريسي، كان المهاجمون يرددون مساء الجمعة قبل ارتكاب مجزرة بين الجمهور "انها مسؤولية هولاند، لا يجدر به التدخل في سوريا!"، وفق ما روى احد الشهود لوكالة فرانس برس.
وقال مقدم البرامج على الاذاعة والتلفزيون بيار جانازاك (35 عاما) "كنت احضر الحفل الموسيقي مع شقيقتي واصدقاء. كنا جالسين في الطابق العلوي. مضت حوالى ساعة على بدء حفل فرقة ايغلز اوف ديث ميتال (فرقة روك اميركية)، حين سمعنا طلقات نارية في الاسفل. ظننا في البدء ان ذلك جزء من الحفل، لكننا سرعان ما ادركنا ما يجري".
وتابع وكان لا يزال تحت وقع الصدمة "كانوا ثلاثة على ما اعتقد وكانوا يطلقون النار مباشرة على الحشد. كانوا يحملون بنادق ضخمة، اعتقد انها كلاشنيكوف، كانت تبعث دويا هائلا وراحوا يطلقون النار بدون توقف".
وقال "كانت الدماء في كل مكان، والجثث في كل مكان".
- اطلقوا النار على الحشد -
وتابع بيار جانازاك "سمعنا صيحات، كان الجميع يحاول الفرار والناس يدوسون بعضهم على البعض الاخر... كان جحيما".
ولفت الى ان المهاجمين "لم يكونوا ملثمين"، مضيفا "فتحوا النار على الحشود بكل بساطة، بدون توقف. (...) يتهيأ لي انه كان لديهم الكثير من الذخائر. ثم وقع انفجار اقوى لكنني لا ادري تماما ما حصل".
وقال "اختبأت في الحمامات في الطابق العلوي، كنا اربعة في الحمامات، لم ياتوا الى هناك. كانوا يحتجزون رهائن وسمعتهم يتكلمون اليهم. كانوا يقولون ان هناك عشرين رهينة، لكنني لم اخرج للتحقق..."
وتابع روايته قائلا "سمعتهم يحاولون التفاوض مع الشرطة من النافذة. سمعتهم بوضوح يقولون للرهائن +هذا بسبب هولاند، هذا بسبب رئيسكم، لا يجدر به التدخل في سوريا+ وذكروا العراق ايضا".
وتابع الشاهد "ثم سمعنا اطلاق نار حين تدخلت الشرطة. كان الرصاص ينطلق في كل الاتجاهات ودوت انفجارات من جديد".
وذكر ان عناصر الشرطة عمدوا بعد بعض الوقت الى "قتح باب (الحمامات) وقالوا لنا ان نخرج. طلبوا مني ان اخلع قميصي قبل ان اخرج ليتاكدوا من انني لا احمل قنبلة".
وقتل 120 شخصا في سلسلة اعتداءات متزامنة مساء الجمعة في باريس، بحسب حصيلة موقتة. وقضى معظمهم في مسرح باتاكلان. كما قتل ثمانية من المهاجمين لم تعرف هوياتهم بعد.

أنطوني لوكا*​


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*اضاءة برج التجارة العالمي بالوان العلم الفرنسي*




​ 
*اف ب *

* اضاءة هوائي برج مركز التجارة العالمي في نيويورك بالوان العلم الفرنسي تضامنا بعد اعتداءات باريسنيويورك (أ ف ب) - اضيء هوائي برج التجارة العالمي مساء الجمعة بالوان اعللم الفرنسي تضامنا مع فرنسا بعد اعتداءات باريس.
وقال حاكم نيويورك اندرو كومو في تغريدة "اضاءنا وان وورلد ترايد سنتر بالازرق والابيض والاحمر تضامنا مع الشعب الفرنسي" بعدما امر بهذه البادرة الرمزية في اعلى برج في الولايات المتحدة الذي بني في موقع هجمات الحادي عشر من ايلول/سبتمبر.
واوضح ان الهوائي سيبقى مضاءا على هذا النحو لايام عدة "تضمانا مع الشعب الفرنسي كما فعل معا في مآسينا".
واضاف "نستمر بالوقوف الى جانب الشعب الفرنسي في اطار التزامنا عالما حرا ينعم بالسلام".*​


----------



## Maran+atha (14 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا كثير للمتابعة 
اخى الحبيب BITAR

اتمنى ان فرنسا واوربا ان يعلموا:
 ان هذة الجرائم هى احد ثمار الإسلام الحقيقى 
وان لم تقاوم فرنسا واوربا فكر هذة العبادة الشيطانية سوف تستمر هذة الجرائم 

كارثة ان العالم يكرم الشيطان ثم يحزنوا من الجرائم التى تنشرها عبادة الشيطان

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*هجمات باريس الاكثر دموية في اوروبا منذ اعتداءات مدريد عام 2004*​ 
​



*اف ب *


* اجلاء مدنيين عقب اعتداءات باريس في 13 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 2015باريس (أ ف ب) - تعتبر الهجمات التي استهدفت باريس مساء الجمعة واوقعت ما لا يقل عن 120 قتيلا بحسب حصيلة مؤقتة للسلطات الفرنسية الاكثر دموية التي شهدتها اوروبا في السنوات الاربعين الاخيرة بعد اعتداءات مدريد في 11 اذار/مارس 2004.
*​* - 7 كانون الثاني/يناير 2015 - فرنسا: جهاديان فرنسيان هما الشقيقان سعيد وشريف كواشي يقتلان 12 شخصا بينهم خمسة رسامين في مقر الاسبوعية شارلي ايبدو في باريس التي كانت تلقت تهديدات لنشرها رسوما كاريكاتورية للنبي محمد في 2006 و2012. وقتل عناصر امن الجهاديان في اليوم الثالث من فرارهما.
وفي اليومين التاليين، قام جهادي فرنسي ثالث يدعى احمدي كوليبالي بقتل شرطية من عناصر الشرطة البلدية ثم اربعة يهود في ضاحية باريس القريبة قبل قتله بدوره.
واعلن الشقيقان كواشي انتماءهما لتنظيم القاعدة في جزيرة العرب فيما اعلن احمدي كوليبالي انتماءه لتنظيم الدولة الاسلامية.
- 22 تموز/يوليو 2011 - النروج: متطرف يميني هو اندرس بيرينغ برايفيك يفجر قنبلة قرب مقر الحكومة في اوسلو موقعا ثمانية قتلى، ثم يطلق النار في مخيم صيفي للشبيبة العمالية في جزيرة اوتويا فيقتل 69 شخصا معظمهم من الفتيان. وهو يقضي حاليا عقوبة بالسجن 21 عاما، وهي العقوبة القصوى في النروج، ويمكن تمديدها الى ما لا نهاية طالما انه يعتبر خطيرا.
- 7 تموز/يوليو - بريطانيا: اربعة اعتداءات انتحارية منسقة في ساعة الزحمة في ثلاثة قطارات مترو وحافلة في لندن توقع 56 قتيلا و700 جريح. وتبنتها مجموعة تنتمي الى تنظيم القاعدة.
- 11 اذار/مارس 2004 - اسبانيا: انفجار عشرة قنابل قرابة الساعة 7,40 في مدريد وضاحيتها في اربعة قطارات ما ادى الى وقوع 191 قتيلا وحوالى الفي جريح. وتبنت الاعتداء خلية اسلامية متطرفة اعلنت انتماءها لتنظيم القاعدة.
- 15 اب/اغسطس 1998 - بريطانيا: انفجار سيارة مفخخة في مدينة اوماغ الصغيرة شمال غرب ايرلندا الشمالية يوقع 29 قتيلا و 220 جريحا بينهم العديد من الشبان. وتبنت الاعتداء مجموعة صغيرة منشقة عن الجيش الجمهوري الايرلندي. ووقع الاعتداء وسط عملية السلام التي كانت جارية في ايرلندا الشمالية بعد اربعة اشهر على توقيع اتفاقات نيسان/ابريل 1998 المعروفة باتفاقات الجمعة العظيمة.
- 19 حزيران/يونيو 1987 - اسبانيا: اعتداء بالسيارة المفخخة نفذه تنظيم ايتا الانفصالي الباسكي في مرآب مركز تجاري في برشلونة (شمال شرق) يوقع 21 قتيلا و45 جريحا.
- 2 اب/اغسطس 1980 - ايطاليا: انفجار قنبلة في قاعة الانتظار في محطة بولونيا (شمال) يوقع 85 قتيلا و200 جريح. وكان الاعتداء الاكثر دموية في تاريخ ايطاليا. وحكم على اثنين من عناصر مجموعة ارهابية من اليمين المتطرف بالسجن المؤبد لكنه لم يتم التعرف الى مدبري الاعتداء.*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*مضطر  أكرر  كلامى  ليس باطلاً  - فالامر الثابت  المتكرر هو مايلي:
1- الضحايا  كلهم بلا استثناء  - كلهم من المدنيين   العزل   الامنيين الغافليين .غير مسلحيين .
2- قتلوا فى   وطنهم  سؤاء  كانت المواطنة من الدرجة الاولى او غيرها - وطن بديل.
3- قُّتلوا   غدراً   و على غرة .
4-  غُّدر  بهم   فى غير ميدان قتال او ساحة معركة معلنة.
5- غُّدر بهم بدون جناية أو ذنب محدد واضح  ودون محاكمة  واضحة  ودون  آلية قانونية  مطلقاً
6- الفاعل اسلاميون خانوا الضيافة والايواء الفرنسي ...و اعلنوا  ابتهاجهم بصيحات ما يعرف بال"تكبيير "  ازاء  تمكنهم من قتل مئات الغافليين من المدنييين بهم عدد لابأس به من النساء والاطفال ..
7-  قيام مهاطيل ومهابيل الاسلاميون   على الانترنت بالتشفي  وبتبرير   قتل الابرياء - بادعاء  وجود مبرر  فالتبريرات والتفسيرات والتأؤيلات  والتلزيقات    -التى  تؤكد ان المشكلة مستعصية ومتأصلة  وانها شائعة شيوع عقيدتهم نفسها فيهم.-  فالاظلاميون سفاحون غدارون خائنون متى توفرت لهم الوسيلة التى يحصلون عليهم  على حين غفلة من البشرية ...
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*سكاى نيوز العربية  :  ‏فرنسا تعلن وقف تأشيرة شنغن والسماح لمواطني الاتحاد الأوروبي فقط بالسفر إلى ‏باريس¬​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*أبوظبي - سكاي نيوز عربية
استهدفت سلسلة من الهجمات 6 مواقع مزدحمة في العاصمة الفرنسية باريس، من بينها ملعب رياضي وقاعة حفلات ومطاعم وحانات، واستغرقت حوالي ساعتين، وأسفرت عن مقتل ما يزيد عن 120 شخصا.
وفي التالي تفاصيل العملية الإرهابية التي تعد الأكبر في تاريخ فرنسا.

ستاد فرنسا  

الساعة 09:30 بالتوقيت المحلي، مساء الجمعة، سمعت انفجارات قرب الاستاد الواقع في شمال باريس.

في وقت لاحق، أكدت الشرطة أن ثلاث تفجيرات متزامنة من بينها اثنان انتحاريان وقعت قرب الاستاد خلال مباراة ودية بين فرنسا وألمانيا كان يحضرها الرئيس الفرنسي فرانسوا هولاند.

وغادر هولاند على الفور الاستاد، بينما هرعت الجماهير من المدرجات إلى أرض الملعب وسادت الفوضى.

ووقعت التفجيرات بالقرب من بوابتين للإستاد ومطعم ماكدونالدز.

مقهى كاريليون والمطعم الكمبودي

الساعة 10:30 بالتوقيت المحلي، أي بعد ساعة من الهجوم الأول، وقع إطلاق نار في مطعم بشارع ألبرت في الدائرة العاشرة، على بعد خمسة أميال من ستاد فرنسا.

وسقط 14 قتيلا في إطلاق النار العشوائي في مقهى كاريليون ومطعم كمبودي قريب.

وقال شهود​* عيان إن مسحلين يحملون رشاشات كلاشينكوف أطلقوا النار على الضحايا من خلال النوافذ الزجاجية.



للمتابعة


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*"الحرب" في باريس عنوان الصحف الفرنسية اثر الاعتداءات*​ 




​ *نقل احد المصابين في الهجوم على مسرح باتاكلان في باريس*​
​*في 14 نوفمبر 2015
باريس (أ ف ب) *

* علقت الصحف الفرنسية السبت بانها "حرب" في باريس داعية الى "الوقوف جبهة واحدة" بعد الاعتداءات المتزامنة التي ضربت العاصمة مساء الجمعة موقعة 120 قتيلا على الاقل.
وعنونت صحيفة لو فيغارو المحافظة "الحرب في وسط باريس" فيما عنونت لو باريزيان اوجوردوي آن فرانس "هذه المرة انها الحرب".
وكتب مدير صحيفة ليبيراسيون اليسارية لوران جوفران ان "الوحشية الارهابية تخطت مرحلة تاريخية".
وتابع "من المستحيل عدم ربط هذه الاحداث الدامية بالمعارك الجارية في الشرق الاوسط. فرنسا تلعب دورها هناك. ويجب ان تواصل عملها بدون ان تتاثر".
ورات صحيفة لا شارانت ليبر المحلية ان ضحايا اعتداءات الجمعة "هم الشاهد الفظيع الذي لا يحتمل على حرب عالمية تتحول فرنسا رغم ارادتها الى احدى ساحات معاركها الرئيسية".
واوردت صحيفة ليست ريبوبليكان ان "الخطر الارهابي بات متجذرا على الارض الفرنسية. وبالتالي فهو يضعنا في حالة حرب دائمة".
وعنونت صحيفة ليكيب الرياضية "الفظاعة" على خلفية سوداء وقد استهدفت احدى الهجمات الجمعة ملعب استاد دو فرانس حيث كانت تجري مباراة كرة قدم ودية بين منتخبي المانيا وفرنسا.
وكتبت سود-اويست "علينا في الوقت الحاضر الوقوف صفا واحدا" وهو ما اجمعت عليه الصحافة برمتها.
وكتبت لو باريزيان "باسم شهداء امس الحقيقيين، الضحايا الابرياء، وباسم الجمهورية، فرنسا ستبقى موحدة وستعرف كيف تواجه".
واعلنت صحيفة لا ريبوبليك دي بيرينيه "كنا شارلي، ونحن الان باريس" في اشارة الى شعار موجة التضامن مع صحيفة شارلي ايبدو الهزلية بعدما استهدفها جهاديان هاجما مقرها الباريسي في 7 كانون الثاني/يناير 2015 وقتلا خمسة من رساميها.*​


----------



## Maran+atha (14 نوفمبر 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sharer.php?u=http://www.dotmsr.com/details/داعش-تتبني-نفجيرات-فرنساhttps://twitter.com/intent/tweet?ur...ه+عن+سلسلة+هجمات+باريس:+"هذا+11+سبتمبر+فرنسا"https://plus.google.com/share?url=http://www.dotm.sr/dr89Vwhatsapp://send/?text=داعش+يعلن+مسؤ...+هذا+11+سبتمبر+فرنسا+http://www.dotm.sr/dr89V
"داعش" يعلن مسؤوليته عن سلسلة هجمات باريس:
 "هذا 11 سبتمبر فرنسا"









جانب من حوادث انفجارات فرنسا 


https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sharer.php?u=http://www.dotmsr.com/details/داعش-تتبني-نفجيرات-فرنساhttps://twitter.com/intent/tweet?ur...ه+عن+سلسلة+هجمات+باريس:+"هذا+11+سبتمبر+فرنسا"


https://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=trueurl=http://www.dotm.sr/dr89Vhttps://plus.google.com/share?url=http://www.dotm.sr/dr89V


أعلن تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي، مسؤوليته عن سلسلة الهجمات الإرهابية التي وقعت، مساء أمس الجمعة، في العاصمة الفرنسية باريس، وفقا لقناة "سكي تي جي 24" الإيطالية.
ونقلت القناة عن أحد المسلحين التي قالت إنه ينتمي لـ"داعش"، أنه كان يردد عند قتل الضحايا: "هذا ثأر لسوريا، هذا 11 سبتمبر فرنسا".
وكان مسلحون مجهولون هاجموا قاعة للاحتفالات في شارع باتاكلان الواقع في الجادة الحادية عشر في العاصمة الفرنسية باريس واحتجزوا رهائن، فيما سيطر 3 من المسلحين على محيط القاعة وأطلقوا الرصاص على رجال الشرطة.
وذكرت الرئاسة الفرنسية أن هولاند توجه إلى المسرح برفقة عدد من المسؤولين، يتقدمهم رئيس الوزراء، مانويل فالس، ووزير الداخلية، برنار كازنوف، ووزيرة العدل، كريستيان توبيرا، وأجرى في المكان "تقييماً للوضع" مع رئيس فرق الإطفاء وجهاز المساعدة الطبية الطارئة (سامو).


أعلن تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي، مسؤوليته عن سلسلة الهجمات الإرهابية التي وقعت، مساء أمس الجمعة، في العاصمة الفرنسية باريس، وفقا لقناة "سكي تي جي 24" الإيطالية.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*مونت كارلو الدولية مونت كارلو الدولية 

أ ف ب 
الرعب والصدمة يصيبان العالم بعد اعتداءات باريس

أ ف ب

لفت حالة مريعة من الصدمة والرعب العالم برمته عقب الاعتداءات التي استهدفت باريس مساء الجمعة 13 تشرين الثاني ـ نوفمبر 2015، وأوقعت بحسب حصيلة مؤقتة 120 قتيلا وأكثر من 200 جريح بينهم 80 بحال خطرة.
فمن واشنطن الى باريس مرورا بالأمم المتحدة والحلف الاطلسي والعالم العربي تداعى المسؤولون إلى التنديد بالمذبحة التي ارتكبها عدة مسلحين كان غالبيتهم يرتدي أحزمة ناسفة.

وأدان الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بان كي مون "الاعتداءات الإرهابية الدنيئة" مؤكدا "وقوفه إلى جانب الحكومة والشعب الفرنسيين".

كما صدر عن الدول الـ 15 في مجلس الأمن بيان بالإجماع "أدان بأقسى التعابير الهجمات الارهابية الجبانة والوحشية" في باريس.

وأعربت الدول الـ 15 عن "تعاطفها العميق مع عائلات الضحايا ومع الحكومة الفرنسية" كما شددت على "ضرورة إحالة المسؤولين عن هذه الأعمال الوحشية إلى القضاء".

من جانبه اعتبر الرئيس الأميركي باراك أوباما أن ما جرى في العاصمة الفرنسية "ليست فقط اعتداء ضد باريس" بل "اعتداء ضد الإنسانية جمعاء وقيمنا العالمية".

وأضاف أوباما في تصريح مقتضب في البيت الابيض أن الولايات المتحدة ستساعد فرنسا على "سوق الارهابيين أمام القضاء" مشددا على أن هذه الاعتداءات تهدف إلى "إرهاب مدنيين أبرياء".

وفي برلين قالت المستشارة الألمانية انغيلا ميركل في بيان "أنا مصدومة بشدة للأخبار والمشاهد التي تأتينا من باريس. في هذه الأوقات نفكر بضحايا هذه الاعتداءات الإرهابية على ما يبدو وبأقاربهم وبكل سكان باريس".

بدوره أعرب وزير الخارجية الألماني فرانك فالتر شتاينماير الذي كان موجودا في استاد فرنسا الدولي لحظة وقوع الاعتداءات عن شعوره بـ "الرعب والاضطراب الشديد" إثر الاعتداءات.

وأدانت روسيا "الاعتداءات الشنيعة" التي استهدفت باريس وعرضت على السلطات الفرنسية مساعدتها في التحقيق "في هذه الجرائم الإرهابية".

وقال المتحدث باسم الكرملين ديمتري بيسكوف بحسب ما نقلت عنه وكالة انباء "ايتار تاس" الروسية إن الرئيس الروسي فلاديمير بوتين قدم تعازيه إلى نظيره الفرنسي فرنسوا هولاند وإلى عموم الشعب الفرنسي.

وفي بكين أبدت الصين "صدمتها العميقة" وإدانتها الشديدة" للاعتداءا مؤكدة على لسان وزارة الخارجية أن "الإرهاب هو عدو الإنسانية جمعاء وأن الصين تدعم بقوة فرنسا في جهودها (...) لمكافحة الارهاب".

من مدريد أكد رئيس الوزراء الأسباني ماريانو راخوي لنظيره الفرنسي مانويل فالس في اتصال هاتفي تضامن بلاده الكامل مع باريس.

وفي روما أكد رئيس الوزراء الإيطالي ماتيو رينزي "تضامن" بلاده مع "الأشقاء الفرنسيين ضد الهجوم الوحشي في باريس وأوروبا"، بينما دعا وزير الداخلية مجلس الأمن القومي للانعقاد صباح السبت 14 تشرين الثاني نوفمبر 2015.

بدورها أكدت كندا "تضامنها مع فرنسا" إثر "الاعتداءات الإرهابية" مشيرة إلى أنها "ستعمل مع المجتمع الدولي للمساهمة في منع وقوع مثل هذه الأعمال الرهيبة والعبثية".

الرئيس التركي رجب طيب أردوغان من ناحيته وجه "تعازيه الحارة" إلى فرنسا مطالبا بـ "اجماع للمجتمع الدولي ضد الإرهاب".

وقال أردوغان خلال مداخلة تلفزيونية مقتضبة "بالنسبة إلى بلد يعرف تماما تداعيات الإرهاب وأساليبه نتفهم تماما العذابات التي تعاني منها فرنسا".

وفي إسرائيل أكد رئيس الوزراء بنيامين نتانياهو أن بلاده تقف "جنبا إلى جنب" مع فرنسا في "الحرب المشتركة ضد الإرهاب".

وفي العالم العربي أدانت دول عربية الاعتداءات مؤكدة تضامنها مع الشعب الفرنسي ورفضها لهذه "الأعمال الإرهابية" ووقوفها إلى جانب فرنسا في "مكافحة الإرهاب" حتى القضاء عليه.

من القاهرة، أعلن المتحدث باسم الرئاسة المصرية علاء يوسف أن "مصر تعرب عن ثقتها الكاملة في أن مثل هذه الأحداث الإرهابية لن تضعف عزيمة الدول والشعوب المحبة للسلام، بل ستزيدها إصرارا على مكافحة الإرهاب ودحره".

وفي عمان، قال وزير الدولة لشؤون الإعلام والناطق الرسمي باسم الحكومة الأردنية محمد المومني "إن بلاده تقف مع الشعب الفرنسي الصديق في مواجهة هذه الاعتداءات الدامية والغاشمة والتي روعت المدنيين والأبرياء".

في حين أعربت دولة الكويت عن استنكارها للهجمات "الإرهابية" التي استهدفت العاصمة الفرنسية، بحسب ما ذكرت وكالة الانباء الكويتية "كونا".

وبدورها أكدت وزارة الخارجية القطرية أن "الأعمال التي تستهدف زعزعة الأمن تتنافى مع المبادئ والقيم الأخلاقية والإنسانية كافة".

كما أدانت دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة الاعتداءات. وبحسب وكالة انباء الامارات "وام"، وأعرب الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان رئيس دولة الإمارات في برقية للرئيس الفرنسي "عن إدانة بلاده واستنكارها الشديد لهذا العمل الإرهابي".​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

عاجل : 

الرئيس الإيراني حسن روحاني يندد بجرائم ضد الإنسانية ويرجىء زيارته إلى أوروبا إثر اعتداءات باريس

******
عاجل  :
#عاجل / القضاء الفرنسي يعلن عن مقتل 5 إرهابيين من منفذي الاعتداءات الإرهابية في باريس
مونت كارلو الدولية


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*نقلاً عن راديو سوا ..
 راديو سوا بواشنطن: شاهد عيان لCNN: المهاجمون هادئون وبدون أقنعة وقاموا باعادة تغذية أسلحتهم بين   ثلاث  الى اربع  مرات . 
ونقلاً عن اليوم السابع : 
كشفت قناة TF1 الفرنسية أن عددا من القنابل اليدوية ألقيت على البوابة الرابعة من ملعب دو فرانس، الذى يحتضن لقاء فرنسا وألمانيا الودى.

وأشارت القناة إلى أن الشرطة عثرت خارج أسوار الملعب على جثتين يعتقد أن تكونا لانتحاريين.. وكان انفجار مدوٍ قد طال أحد المطاعم القريبة من ملعب المباراة، ووقع أكثر من قتيل ضحية الانفجار.​*


----------



## Maran+atha (14 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا للمتابعة
اخى الحبيب اليكترك كرنت

قطر تعطى لداعش الاموال والسلاح 
وداعش التى تعلن مسؤليتها عن الحادث الاجرامي

ثم نشاهد قطر الممول الاول لداعش تقول عن طريق وزارتها الخارجية:


> وبدورها أكدت وزارة الخارجية القطرية أن "الأعمال التي تستهدف زعزعة الأمن تتنافى مع المبادئ والقيم الأخلاقية والإنسانية كافة".


 
على رأى المثل:
يقتل القتيل ويمشي فى جنازته

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

من جريدة المصرى اليوم

للمتابعة 
للمتابعة 

للمتابعة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*أنا عندى سؤال 

ازاى دخلت الاسلحة (الكلاشنكوف) لباريس ؟؟

طب قولوا احنا حوالينا الفلسطينيين من الانفاق و من الناحية التانية ليبيا و تحتنا السودان 

فرنسا بأة ؟؟

*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*شهد وسط باريس مساء أمس، عدة عمليات إطلاق نار بينما دوت انفجارات في محيط "استاد فرنسا الدولي" في شمال العاصمة الفرنسية، ما أسفر عن سقوط نحو 170 قتيلًا على الأقل وعدة جرحى، تزامنًا مع مباراة كرة قدم ودية بين منتخبي فرنسا وألمانيا.

"الوطن" ترصد التسلسل الزمني للهجمات الإرهابية على باريس مرورًا بالإدانات الدولية لها ومتابعة الرئيس الفرنسي فرنسوا هولاند لآخر التطورات من داخل وزارة الداخلية الفرنسية، انتهاءً بوصوله لمكان الحادث.

10:15 مساء بتوقيت فرنسا: شهد وسط العاصمة الفرنسية باريس، عدة عمليات إطلاق نار بينما دوت انفجارات في محيط "استاد فرنسا الدولي".

10:20 هولاند يغادر "استاد فرنسا الدولي"، حيث كان يتابع مباراة في كرة القدم بين منتخبي فرنسا وألمانيا.

10:36 الشرطة الفرنسية تعلن عن مقتل 18 شخصًا على الأقل في الهجمات.

10:40 الشرطة الفرنسية تعلن أن عملية خطف رهائن لا تزال مستمرة في صالة عرض في باريس.

10:45 الرئيس الفرنسي فرنسوا هولاند يتوجه إلى مقر وزارة الداخلية.

10:53 هولاند يشرف من مقر وزارة الداخلية على سير الأوضاع إثر الهجمات الدامية.

10:56 الداخلية الفرنسية تعلن أن هولاند يرأس خلية أزمة في وزارة الداخلية إثر هجمات باريس.

11:02 الشرطة الفرنسية تعلن أن 3 عمليات إطلاق نار على الأقل وربما أربع في محيط باتاكلان (الدائرة الحادية عشرة)، وشارع شارون (الدائرة العاشرة)، بالعاصمة الفرنسية باريس.

11:18 رئيس الوزراء البريطاني يبدي "صدمته" إزاء اعتداءات باريس.

11:38 وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية تنقل عن مصدر قضائي قوله إن نيابة مكافحة الارهاب تتولى التحقيق في اعتداءات باريس.

11:43 مسؤول في البيت الابيض يعلن أن الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما أبُلغ بوقوع اعتداءات متعددة في باريس.

11:45 الإعلان عن أن الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما سيدلي بتصريح بشأن اعتداءات باريس.

11:46 ارتفاع حصيلة اعتداءات باريس إلى 35 قتيلًا على الأقل.

11:51 أوباما يؤكد في كلمة له أن اعتداءات باريس محاولة لإرهاب المدنيين الأبرياء.

11:52 بلدية باريس تدعو سكان العاصمة لملازمة منازلهم إثر الاعتداءات المتزامنة.

11:56 أوباما يعلن أن الولايات المتحدة ستساعد فرنسا في جلب الإرهابيين أمام القضاء.

11:58 الرئيس الفرنسي فرنسوا هولاند يؤكد في كلمة له أن باريس هدف لاعتداءات إرهابية غير مسبوقة.

11:59 ارتفاع حصيلة اعتداءات باريس إلى 39 قتيلا ونحو 50 جريحا بحال حرجة.

12:01 هولاند يعلن حالة الطوارئ في كل أنحاء البلاد.

12:03 هولاند يطلب "تعزيزات عسكرية" لمنع وقوع اعتداءات جديدة.

12:07 هولاند يعلن إغلاق الحدود الفرنسية.

12:23 ميركل تبدي "صدمتها الشديدة".

12:24 الكرملين يدين اعتداءات باريس "المنافية للإنسانية" ويعرض المساعدة في التحقيق.

12:25 وسائل الإعلام الفرنسية تعلن عن مصادر أن أحد التفجيرات قرب استاد فرنسا الدولي نفذه انتحاري.

12:37 بان كي مون يدين "الاعتداءات الإرهابية الدنيئة" في باريس.

12:39 مهاجمو المسرح الباريسي يطلقون النار على الجموع هاتفين "الله أكبر".

1:00 مصادر فرنسية تعلن أن اعتداءات باريس جرت في 7 مواقع مختلفة.

1:01 الشرطة الفرنسية تشن هجوما على مقر احتجاز الرهائن في باريس.

1:03 هولاند يلغي مشاركته في قمة العشرين بتركيا الأحد وينوب عنه وزيران.

1:05 عشرات القتلى في مسرح باتاكلان في باريس.

1:07 مقتل إرهابيين برصاص الشرطة الفرنسية في موقع احتجاز الرهائن

1:11 نتنياهو يعلن وقوف إسرائيل جنبا إلى جنب مع فرنسا في مكافحة الارهاب.

1:14 حوالي مائة قتيل في مسرح باتاكلان في باريس.

1:20 انتهاء عملية احتجاز الرهائن في مسرح باتاكلان الباريسي.

1:30 الرئاسة تدين الهجمات الإرهابية الدامية في باريس.

1:41 أردوغان يدعو إلى "إجماع ضد الإرهاب" إثر اعتداءات باريس.

1:45 واشنطن تعلن عدم وجود خطر محدد يستهدف الولايات المتحدة بعد اعتداءات باريس.

1:47 نشر 1500 جندي إضافي في باريس إثر الاعتداءات.

1:53 الإعلان عن 120 قتيلًا على الأقل في اعتداءات باريس بحسب حصيلة أولية.

1:55 تعزيز الإجراءات الأمنية في نيويورك بعد اعتداءات باريس.

2:15 ارتفاع عدد ضحايا اعتداءات باريس إلى 172 قتيلا.

عن جريدة الوطن المصرية *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

127 قتيلا وأكثر من 180جريحا في سلسلة تفجيرات انتحارية هزت باريس

قتل 127 شخصا وأصيب 180 آخرين بجروح بينهم 80 بحالة حرجة بهجمات انتحارية في فرنسا الجمعة 13 تشرين الثاني/ نوفمبر، فيما أعلن الرئيس الفرنسي فرانسوا هولاند حالة الطوارئ في البلاد.


أكثر من 120 قتيلا ومصرع 5 إرهابيين في هجمات متزامنة في باريس

واستهدفت الهجمات 6 مواقع في باريس، وقالت الشرطة إن 7 إرهابيين فجروا أنفسهم بـ6 مواقع في باريس، فيما قتل إرهابي ثامن برصاص عناصر أمنية.

وذكرت الشرطة الفرنسية أن أكثر من 100 شخص قتلوا وأصيب العشرات عندما فجر 3 انتحاريين أنفسهم في مسرح باتاكلان بمنطقة في بولفار فولتير في باريس، في حين قتل الرابع برصاص الشرطة، كما فجر انتحاري نفسه أيضا في موقع قرب المسرح.

وقالت الشرطة الفرنسية إن المهاجمين ارتكبوا مجزرة رهائن في مسرح باتاكلان الواقع في الدائرة 11 في العاصمة الفرنسية، حيث أطلقوا الرصاص على رجال الشرطة قبل أن يفجروا أنفسهم وسط الرهائن.

وقالت وسائل إعلام فرنسية إن إحدى الهجمات استهدفت مطعما كمبوديا في "الدائرة 10" وسط باريس واستخدم المهاجم مسدسا أوتوماتيكيا.

كما فجر 3 انتحاريين انفسهم في مواقع قرب ملعب فرنسا في العاصمة اثناء لقاء المنتخبين الفرنسي والألماني التي كان يحضرها الرئيس الفرنسي فرانسوا هولاند حيث جرى نقله الى مقر وزارة الداخلية بعد أن هزت الانفجارات الثلاث محيط الملعب.

ونقلت مواقع إعلام فرنسية عن ناجين من مجزرة مسرح باتاكلان أن عدة أشخاص مسلحين ووجوههم مكشوفة، قاموا بإطلاق النار في مسرح باتاكلان للحفلات الموسيقية خلال حفل لموسيقى الروك مع صيحات "الله أكبر".

وأضاف أحد الشهود العيان "لقد سمعتهم بوضوح يقولون للرهائن أنه خطأ هولاند، هو خطأ رئيسكم، لم يكن من الضروري أن يتدخل في سوريا.. كما تحدثوا عن العراق".

اعلان حالة الطوارئ وإغلاق الحدود في فرنسا

وأعلن الرئيس الفرنسي فرانسوا هولاند حالة الطوارئ في البلاد وإغلاق الحدود، كما عقد مجلس الوزراء الفرنسي اجتماعا عاجلا إثر الاعتداءات الدامية.


ووقال هولاند في بيان "علينا ضمان عدم وصول أحد لارتكاب أي عمل كان والتأكد في الوقت نفسه من ضرورة اعتقال هؤلاء الذين ارتكبوا هذه الجرائم إذا حاولوا مغادرة البلاد".




هولاند يلغي مشاركته بقمة العشرين في تركيا 

في سياق متصل، قرر الرئيس الفرنسي إلغاء مشاركته في قمة مجموعة العشرين المقررة في تركيا الأحد 15 نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني وايفاد وزيري الخارجية والمالية بدلا منه.

وأضافت الرئاسة الفرنسية أن هولاند سيجمع صباح السبت بمجلس الدفاع للتباحث في الأوضاع غداة "الاعتداءات الإرهابية غير المسبوقة" في العاصمة الفرنسية.

إلى ذلك أعرب الرئيس التركي رجب طيب أردوغان والذي سيرأس اجتماع قمة الدول العشرين في انطاليا، عن "تعازيه الحارة" إلى فرنسا مطالبا بـ"اجماع للمجتمع الدولي ضد الإرهاب".

وقال أردوغان خلال مداخلة تلفزيونية مقتضبة "بالنسبة إلى بلد يعرف تماما تداعيات الإرهاب وأساليبه نتفهم تماماً العذابات التي تعاني منها فرنسا".

المصدر: وكالات
روسيا اليوم بالعربية


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

عاجل | «#‏الرئيس_الفرنسي  
يترأس اجتماعا طارئا لمجلس الدفاع الأعلى لبحث تداعيات هجمات الأمس #‎ONtvLIVEâ€¬ â#‎ONtveg  €«#‏صباح_ON


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*
عرضت ألمانيا إرسال قوات خاصة إلى فرنسا، بهدف تقديم المساعدة، عقب سلسلة هجمات ضربت العاصمة الفرنسية باريس، مساء الجمعة، وأسفرت عن مقتل 142 شخصاً.


وأفاد بيان صادر عن وزارة الداخلية الألمانية، السبت، بأن وزير الداخلية، توماس دي مايتسيره، اقترح على نظيره الفرنسي «إرسال قوات خاصة إلى فرنسا، من أجل تقديم المساعدة».

من جهة أخرى، وجهت الخارجية الألمانية، في بيان، تحذيراً أمنياً إلى مواطنيها الراغبين بالسفر إلى فرنسا، عقب هجمات باريس ، التي وصفتها بـ«هجمات إرهابية موجعة».

ودعا البيان المواطنين الألمان إلى الاتزام بتعليمات السلطات المحلية خلال سفرهم إلى فرنسا، واحتمال مواجهتهم صعوبات خلال السفر، حيث تم إعلان حالة الطوارئ فيها، وإغلاق حدود البلاد.

من جهة أخرى، اتخذت قوات الأمن الألمانية تدابير أمنية مشددة، أمام مبنى السفارة فرنسية في برلين، حيث أغلقت الشوارع المجاورة لمبنى السفارة أمام حركة السيارات.

ونقلت قنوات فرنسية عن مصادر أمنية أن 100 قتيل سقطوا في قاعة «باتاكلان» للمناسبات في باريس، إضافةً إلى 3 من منفذي الهجوم، فيما قالت مصادر من الشرطة إن 42 آخرين قتلوا في هجمات وعمليات إطلاق نار في 6 أماكن مختلفة من العاصمة، ليرتفع بذلك إجمالي ضحايا هجمات باريس إلى 142 قتيلا.
  المصدر:" المصري  اليوم
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*المصري اليوم :
أعلن الرئيس الفرنسي، فرانسوا هولاند، 
حالة الطوارئ  
عقب هجمات باريس ، التي أسفرت عن وقوع 40 قتيلا، ونحو 60 مصابًا، في 3 انفجارات متزامنة، وإطلاق نار في قاعة موسيقية.


وفرضت حالة الطوارئ في فرنسا ، 3 مرات أثناء الحرب الجزائرية، سنوات 1955و 1958و 1961، ومرة واحدة في نوفمبر 2005 بسبب أعمال الشغب، ومُددت بطلب من الرئيس الفرنسي حينها، جاك شيراك، لمدة 3 شهور.

ويتيح الدستور الفرنسي، للحكومة فرض الطوارئ لمدة 12 يومًا فقط، ويتطلب تمديدها موافقة البرلمان.

ويمنح القانون، الشرطة صلاحيات استثنائية، مثل منع التجول كليا أو جزئيا، وتفتيش المنازل والاعتقال دون أذن قضائي، فضلا عن رقابة الحكومة على وسائل الإعلام ومنع التجمعات وإغلاق الملاهي ودور السينما، ويحد من الحريات العامة، والتنقل، والرأي.

كما يمنح القانون المحافظين الذين يمثلون الدولة في مناطقهم، فرض منع التجول العام أو الجزئي، وإنزال عقوبة السجن أو الغرامة المالية بكل مخالف سواء كان راشدًا أو قاصرًا، وتفتيش المنازل في أي وقت دون الحاجة إلى إذن قضائي، وإبعاد الذين يعتبرون مصدر تهديد للأمن، وفرض الإقامة الجبرية بـ«مناطق أمنية» محددة، وطرد أجانب، ومصادرة الأسلحة بما فيها أسلحة الصيد، وإغلاق أماكن الاجتماعات والمسارح وصالات السينما والملاهي، وفرض الرقابة على الوسائل الإعلامية، ويتيح القانون، للقضاء العسكري النظر في الجنح أو الجرائم، ما يشكل أداة إضافية في أيدي السلطات.



*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*المصري اليوم :" 
  فيديو لـ«داعش» يتوعد فرنسا بعد يوم من هجمات باريس
بث تنظيم داعش، السبت، فيديو لا يحمل تاريخاً يهدد بمهاجمة فرنسا إذا استمر استهداف مقاتليه بالقصف، بعد يوم من هجمات باريس .



وجاء التهديد على لسان متشدد، دعا مسلمي فرنسا لتنفيذ هجمات في الفيديو الذي بثه «مركز الحياة»، ذراع الإعلام الخارجي بالتنظيم.

وقال المتشدد الملتحي: «مادمتم تقصفون لن تعرفوا الأمان، وستخافون من مجرد الخروج إلى الأسواق».
​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*للمتابعة*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

سكاى نيوز العربية   :
رسميا تنظيم داعش  المتطرف يتبنى  هجمات  باريس الارهابية


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2015)

اعلنت" داعش"  مسؤوليتها عن سلسلة الهجمات الإرهابية التي وقعت، مساء الجمعةفي باريس وفقا لقناة "سكي تي جي 24"،ونقلت القناة عن أحد المسلحين التي قالت إنه ينتمي لداعش أنه كان يردد عند قتل الضحايا :
 "هذا ثأر لسوريا. هذا 11 سبتمبر فرنسا ".
ووقعت هجمات دامية في مناطق متفرقة في أوقات متزامنة بالعاصمة الفرنسية باريس، أمس الجمعة، أسفرت عن وقوع أكثر من 160 قتيلا بينهم 100 كانوا رهائن محتجزين داخل مسرح الباتكلان قبل أن يفتح المسلحون النار عليهم.​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*رواد المسرح يتقافزون من النوافذ  هلعاً   ورعبا  اثناء  التهكير عليهم 
فيديو من روسيا اليوم عربية ​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*جميع الرهائن قتلوا   اثناء   اقتحام الشرطة *​
البيان الاماراتية  :  من هنا


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*ناج من مذبحة باريس: مسلح صرخ "هذا بسبب ما ألحقه هولاند بالمسلمين"*​* السبت، 14 نوفمبر 2015 - 01:30 م *
* كتبت - إنجى مجدى*
* أخبار فرنسا*

* ذكرت صحيفة نيويورك تايمز أن ناجيا من الهجوم الإرهابى على مسرح باتاكلان الفرنسى، قال إنه سمع أحد المسلحين الذين شنوا الهجوم يلوم الرئيس الفرنسى فرنسوا هولاند قبل فتح النار على الرهائن. وأوضحت الصحيفة الأمريكية، نقلا عن شاهد العيان، أحد الرهائن الذين احتجزهم الإرهابيين داخل المسرح، إن واحدا من المسلحين صاح بالفرنسية: "هذا بسبب كل الضرر الذى ألحقه هولاند بالمسلمين فى جميع أنحا العالم". وأشار الشاب إلى أنه كان داخل مسرح باتاكلان عندما بدأ الهجوم الإرهابى، مساء الجمعة، وإنه رأى مسلحين يقتحما القاعة وهم يلوحون بالأسلحة الآلية. وأضاف أن العديد من الحاضرون لم يدركوا فى البداية أنهم يتعرضون لهجوم إرهابى. وشن إرهابيون سلسلة هجمات على 6 نقاط فى العاصمة الفرنسية باريس، مساء الجمعة، شملت إستاد فرنسا الدولى أثناء مباراة بين منتخبى فرنسا وألمانيا حيث فجر إنتحاريين أنفسهما خارج الإستاد بعدما لم يتمكنا من الدخول ووقعت هجمات أخرى على مطاعم ومسرح باتاكلان، مما أسفر عن مقتل نحو 150 شخص وإصابة العشرات.*http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/11/...ب-ما-ألحقه-هولاند-بالمسل/2440854#.Vkc2W9IrJkh​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*« بالصور السيسي» يقف دقيقة حدادا على أرواح ضحايا باريس*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 نوفمبر 2015)

* فيما يلى رصد لأبرز 7 مؤشرات لأشياء حدثت لأول مرة في ليلة الجمعة 13 نوفمبر.*
*  – أول مؤشر للحادث كان إنذار كاذب، عندما تلقي المنتخب الالماني صباح  الجمعة بلاغ بوجود قنبلة في الفندق المقيم به قبل المباراة بساعات، و هو ما  استدعى اخلاء الفندق لتقوم الشرطة بالبحث عن القنبلة المزعومة.*
*– أول حادث تفجير إنتحارى في تاريخ فرنسا، و كان علي مسافة قريبة من  استاد فرنسا، اثناء المباراة الودية بين فرنسا و المانيا في حضور الرئيس  الفرنسي فرنسوا هولاند.*
*– أول إعلان لحظر التجوال في العاصمة الفرنسية باريس منذ عام 1944.*
*– أول دولة من دول الشينجن تقوم بإغلاق حدودها منذ بدء تنفيذ نظام التأشيرات.*
*– أول دولة في الإتحاد الأوروبي تمنع غير الأوروبيين من دخول عاصمتها.*
*– أول مرة تتعرض فيها فرنسا لهذا الكم من الهجمات الإرهابية.*
*– أول إعلان لحالة الطواريء في فرنسا منذ عام 2005، عندما إندلعت أحداث شغب في ضواحي باريس.*
*
نقلا عن إعلام*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*إغلاق المتاحف وقاعات السينما والمسارح والمتاجر الكبرى والمدارس والجامعات والمسابح والمكتبات العامة بعد هجمات ‏باريسâ€¬
نقلا عن فرانس24*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

رويترز: هبوط طائرة متجهة إلى فرنسا في أمستردام بعد تلقي تهديد عبر تويتر


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*300 مصاب في اعتداءات باريس في المستشفيات بينهم 80 في "حالة حرجة" (مستشفيات)​*
فرانس 24


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*ديبكا  : «داعش» خطط لخطف الرئيس الفرنسي والمقايضة عليه​*المصدر:  من هنا


----------



## grges monir (14 نوفمبر 2015)

الارهاب يضرب بقوة قبل نهاية العام


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*فرنسا:  "  مقتل 5 على الاقل  واصابة العشرات  فى انحراف قطار سريع  وخروجه عن مساره "​
قتل 5 أشخاص على الأقل وأصيب نحو 60 آخرين بجراح السبت 14 نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني في حادث خروج قطار فائق السرعة تجريبي عن مساره في مدينة إكويرشيم بالقرب من ستراسبورغ شرق فرنسا.

وقالت وسائل إعلام إن أعداد القتلى غير محددة بعد وإن فرق الإنقاذ تمارس مهامها في مكان الحادث، ومشيرة إلى أن مروحية نقلت عددا من الجرحى إلى المستشفى.

وأشار مسؤول محلي إلى أن سبب الحادث كانت "السرعة الزائد"، حسبما أفادت وكالة فرانس برس.
ومن جهتها أكدت الشركة الوطنية للسكك الحديدية أن ما حصل يعد حادث لكنها لم تقدم أي معلومات أخرى.

ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الحادثة وقعت للقطار فائق السرعة " غراندي فيتيس" والذي لم يدخل الخدمة بعد على الخط الجديد الواصل بين باريس وستراسبورغ.
روسيا اليوم العربية​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*طلبت مراكز الدم من الفرنسيين التوقف مؤقتًا عن التبرّع بالدم بعدما تجاوز خزاناتها الحد الأقصى عندما قام الآلاف من المواطنين الفرنسيين بحملات كبرى لأجل التبرّع بالدم:​*


----------



## peace_86 (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*أكره ما أكره هو التشمت واستغلال المواقف السلبية لاثبات صحة الأراء..

لكن الإنفجارات قد حصلت.. وهذا واقع لا يمكن تغييره..

لقد حاولنا كثيراً مراراً وتكراراً.. من قبل الأحزاب اليمينية والليبراليين الشرقيين والمفكرين وأصحاب الرأي الحر.. حاولنا اقناع الأوربيين بخطورة وجود هؤلاء الاسلاميين في البلاد..

لقد ذقنا المر ونحن في وسطهم.. وأنهم يتصرفون مثل الذئاب الخاطفة، يتمسكنون حتى يتمكنون
منذ ألف وأربعمئة سنة وهذه هي أسالبيهم لم تتغير.. بل العكس، هي باقية وتتمدد

لكن فاجؤنا سياسيي أوروبا بتصريحات غريبة مثل: الإسلام جزء لا يتجزأ من أوروربا
وأن الإسلام بريء من الإرهاب ..
علماً أنهم -أي الأوروبيين- ولسنين طويلة توقفوا عن التكلم بصيغة مسيحية لئلاً يثيروا (مشاعر) الغير.. وهذا الغير لابد أن يكونوا من المسلمين.
لأنه لا يعترض أي ضيف على الصليب أو صورة المسيح إلا ويكون مسلماً !
لذلك نرى في بلدانهم توجد أحياء إسلامية متعصبة، وعلى العكس، لن تجد ذات الأمر من قبل السيخ والهندوس والبهائيين والبوذيين.. على الرغم أن كل الأقليات الدينية متساوية بالنسب..

لكن كلما حل المسلمين وتكاثروا في مكان ما.. حل معهم الخراب

لسنا ضد المسلمين.. بل مع المتنورين منهم ومع من يحترمون الطرف الآخر ويقدرون التنوع والاختلاف البشري.
مشكلتنا مع هؤلاء الذين يفهمون دينهم جيداً ويطبقون سيرة السلف

لكن... استيقظي يا أوروبا... وتوقفي عن المجاملات.. وعودي إلى حضيرة المسيح التي تركتيها وتخليتي عنها منذ نصف قرن من الزمان..
فلن ينفع معك سوى سيدنا المسيح*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 نوفمبر 2015)

*‏عاجل: تحديث : "إعتداءات باريس - حصيلة جديدة: 129 قتيلاً و352 جريحاً بينهم 99 في "حالة حرجة جداً" *​ عن مونت كارلو  النسخة العربية


----------



## كليماندوس (14 نوفمبر 2015)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *طلبت مراكز الدم من الفرنسيين التوقف مؤقتًا عن التبرّع بالدم بعدما تجاوز خزاناتها الحد الأقصى عندما قام الآلاف من المواطنين الفرنسيين بحملات كبرى لأجل التبرّع بالدم:​*



ناس عندهم وعى - بيسارعو للتبرع بدمهم للإنقاذ من براثن غيرهم " اللى ما عندهمش دم "


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 نوفمبر 2015)

*اعتقالات ببلجيكا.. والتعرف على هوية معظم "ضحايا باريس"​-  أبوظبي - سكاي نيوز عربية
أعلن المدعي العام البلجيكي، الأحد، أنه تم اعتقال 7 أشخاص في العاصمة بروكسل على صلة بالهجمات الدامية التي هزت فرنسا، فيما أكدت
 أكدت السلطات الفرنسية أنها تعرفت على هوية نحو 103 جثة لضحايا الهجمات التي أسفرت عن مقتل 129 شخص وإصابة المئات بجروح بعضهم إصاباتهم خطيرة.
وقال رئيس الوزراء الفرنسي مانويل فالس بعد لقائه عائلات الضحايا إنه "تم التعرف على 103 جثث، وهناك بين 20 و30 جثة مجهولة الهوية"، مؤكدا أنه "سيتم التعرف عليها في الساعات المقبلة".

وقد قتل 20 أجنبيا على الأقل، في الهجمات التي شهدتها باريس مساء الجمعة، وأدت إلى مقتل ما لا يقل عن 129 شخصا فضلا عن مئات المصابين...

والقتلى العرب في الحادث هم مغربي وتونسيتان وجزائريان، فضلا عن أميركية وبريطاني وإسباني و3 بلجيكيين وبرتغاليان ورومانيان و3 تشيليين ومكسيكيتان، حسبما أفاد أقارب الضحايا أو حكوماتهم.. 

وأعلن المحققون الفرنسيون أن التحقيقات كشفت هوية أحد منفذي هجمات باريس، وتبين أنه يدعى عمر اسماعيل مصطفى، وهو مواطن فرنسي يبلغ من العمر 29 عاما ومعروف للشرطة باعتباره إسلاميا متشددا.

وقال المدعي العام الفرنسي فرانسوا مولان إن 8 أحكام إدانة صدرت بحق مصطفى في قضايا جنائية بين عامي 2004 و2010.

وجرى التعرف عليه بعد فحص إصبع عثر عليه في أحد مواقع الهجمات، وتقول التقارير إن الشرطة الفرنسية تسعى إلى تحديد ما إذا كان مصطفى قد زار سوريا..وقد احتجزت الشرطة والد مصطفى وشقيقه البالغ من العمر 34 عاما مساء السبت وفتشت منزليهما، كما اعتقلت ستة أشخاص مقربين منه تشتبه في علاقتهم بالهجمات...​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 نوفمبر 2015)

*إحصاء بيانى توضيحى 
من  سكاى نيوز -  ابو ظبي *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 نوفمبر 2015)

عينات   للتأكيد   على  المصيبة التى نحيا فيها واقعا مستمرا
*
*




*




*








*




*





*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 نوفمبر 2015)

*تحديث :  عاجل: 
ارتفاع حصيلة قتلى اعتداءات باريس إلى 132 قتيلا
مونت كارلو العربية 
*​


----------



## Maran+atha (15 نوفمبر 2015)

*دويتش فيلله: أنباء عن انفجار في ساحة باريس والمئات يغادرون المكان*

2015 November 15 | PM 8:18


أفاد موقع «دويتش فيلله» الإخباري الألماني، اليوم الأحد، خلال تدوينه على حسابه بموقع «تويتر»: أن ساحة الجمهورية في العاصمة الفرنسية باريس، تشهد وفقًا لأنباء انفجارات، مما أدى إلى حالة من الرعب بين مئات المتواجدين بها.
وفي ذات السياق، نقلت وكالة «رويترز» للأنباء عن أحد شهود العيان، قوله:«إن مئات الأشخاص يغادرون ساحة لايبوبليك، دون توضيح السبب».


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 نوفمبر 2015)

*| تعرف على منفذي هجمات باريس الثمانية: 5 فرنسيين بينهم 3 أشقاء وبلجيكيين ومهاجر سوري.. وأعمارهم بين 20 و29 عامًا​بدأت المعلومات تتوالى حول هوية منفذي الهجمات، التي ضربت باريس، وأودت بحياة 132 شخصًا، بينما توجد عشرات الحالات الحرجة ومئات الجرحى.

وفي ما يلي المعلومات المتوافرة حتى الآن، حول منفذي الهجمات، بحسب موقع "هافينتجتون بوست عربي".

1 ـ عبد الحميد أباعود
السلطات الفرنسية، قالت عنه إنه العقل المدبر لهجمات باريس، وهو بلجيكي من أصول مغربية.

أباعود، يبلغ من العمر 27 عامًا، وهو أحد أكثر عناصر تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية "داعش" نشاطًا في سوريا.

تقول السلطات الفرنسية، إن أباعود هو العقل المدبر والمشرف والممول للعملية، وكان قد اشتبه به في التخطيط لسلسلة من الهجمات، التي أُحبطت في بلجيكا، كما تم تعقب هاتفه الخلوي الذي ظهر أن مصدره اليونان.

2 ـ أحمد المحمدي
كانت السلطات الفرنسية، كشفت عن أن أحد الانتحاريين يحمل جواز سفر سوري، وهو أحمد المحمدي من مواليد عام 1990 بمدينة إدلب، وكان من بين اللاجئين السوريين، الذين أنقذتهم السلطات اليونانية بعد أن غرق مركبهم.

المهاجم الذي تم ربطه بجواز السفر حاول الدخول بالحزام الناسف إلى ملعب كرة القدم في العاصمة باريس، مساء الجمعة الماضي، وعندما تعثر في القيام بذلك، فجر نفسه أمام المعلب، وعثر على جواز سفره بالقرب من أشلائه.

3 ـ عمرو إسماعيل مصطفاي
هو فرنسي من مواليد مدينة باريس، لكن أصوله جزائرية، يبلغ من العمر 29 عامًا، قام بمهاجمة مسرح باتاكلان قبل أن يفجر نفسه، حيث تم تحديد هويته من خلال إصبع مقطوعة وجدها المحققون في موقع الحادث.

4 ـ سامي عميمور
فرنسي من مواليد باريس، يبلغ من العمر 28 عامًا، وكان معروفًا لدى أجهزة مكافحة الإرهاب منذ عام 2012، وصدرت بحقه مذكرة توقف دولية عام 2013، وأوضح النائب العام في بيان أنه تم وضع 3 أشخاص من أقاربه قيد التوقيف الاحترازي.

وأفادت أسرة عميمور، بأن ابنها ذهب إلى سوريا في عام 2013.

5 ـ بلال الحدفي
بلجيكي يبلغ من العمر 20 عامًا، فجر نفسه بحزام ناسف في استاد فرنسي، انضم إلى صفوف تنظيم داعش في سوريا قبل العودة إلى أوروبا.

6 و 7 و 8 ـ إبراهيم وصلاح ومحمد عبدالسلام
3 أشقاء فرنسيين اشتركوا في العملية الإرهابية، حيث فجر إبراهيم نفسه عند بولفار فولتير الباريسي، بينما كان صلاح البالغ من العمر 26 عامًا متواجدًا في باريس يوم الاعتداءات، وتم القبض عليه في بلجيكا، وهو المتهم باستئجار سيارة بولو سوداء، وجدت بالقرب من مسرح باتاكلان.

أما محمد فلايزال قيد التوقيف في بلجيكا، ولا تزال التحقيقات معه جارية.



المصدر من  جريدة الدستور إضغط هنا*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 نوفمبر 2015)

*"واشنطن بوست عن مصادر استخباراتية: مقتل عبد الحميد باعود مدبر هجمات باريس"*
*نقلت صحيفة واشنطن بوست الأربعاء 18 نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني عن مصادر استخباراتية خبر مقتل عبد الحميد باعود، المدبر الرئيس لهجمات باريس.

وكانت وحدات من القوات الخاصة التابعة للداخلية بدأت عملية أمنية في سان دوني بضواحي باريس، حيث تم القبض في إحدى الشقق على مجموعة من المشتبه بمشاركتهم في هجمات باريس التي ضربت العاصمة الجمعة الماضية.

يذكر أن العملية كانت هدفها القبض على المشتبه عبد الحميد باعود، والذي يعتقد أنه المدبر للهجمات.

روسيا اليوم بالعربية *​
المصدر * من هنا *[/B][/CENTER][/SIZE]
_*DW  العربية  أوردت  نفس الخبر  منذ قليل*_


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 نوفمبر 2015)

*â€«#‏عاجلâ€¬ | الشرطة الهولندية: صلاح عبد السلام، المشتبه بضلوعه في هجمات باريس الإرهابية، تعرض لغرامة مالية لحيازة مخدرات بهولندا أوائل العام
المصدر"DW العربية".​*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (21 نوفمبر 2015)

المسؤول عن هذه التفجيرات هو تنظيم داعش السرطاني

عليهم لعنة الله هم و من على شاكلتهم 

أبشرك أخي فرنسا ردت على داعش بقصف معاقلها بغارات مكثفة قتلت فيها أكثر من 33 عنصر من داعش


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 نوفمبر 2015)

*انا     محتار حيران متحيّير  
هل فرنسا  الان  هى ّفرنسا الصليب "  كما يسميها ويعاقبها  داعش ؟؟
ام هى فرنسا  التى تقدمت علميا ونبغت  لتركها الدين المسيحى  كما تفضل  وبرطم  شيخ الازعر ؟؟؟

حيرتمونا   يا مسلمين  - مالكم رأي واضح   ولاسلوك ثابت  *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 نوفمبر 2015)

*
https://www.facebook.com/chekro.amil/videos/10152145585672291/


الفيديو دا كان يوم

27/5/2014

​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 نوفمبر 2015)

الأم التي ضحت بحياتها لتنقذ ابنها





"إليسا دبليس" - 35 عاما استخدمت جسدها كدرع بشري لحماية ابنها "لويس" ذي الـ 5 سنوات، عندما فتح مسلحون من â€«#‏داعشâ€¬ النار على الحشود في مسرح â€«#‏باتاكلانâ€¬ بـ â€«#‏باريسâ€¬ .
والدة "إليسا دبليس" - 61 عاما قُتلت أيضا خلال هذه الاعتداءات، فعندما بدأت عملية إطلاق النار ،قامت "إليسا" ووالدتها بإلقاء نفسيهما على الطفل "لويس" في محاولة لحمايته حيث تعرضتا الى وابل من الرصاص ولقيتا حتفيهما.
الطفل "لويس" عثر عليه لاحقا مختبأ تحت جثتي والدته وجدته ملطخا بالدماء وتم نقله الى المستشفى للتأكد من سلامته.


----------



## grges monir (21 نوفمبر 2015)

شىء  غريب فى الناس عاشت واتربت هناك وخدت جنسيةالبلد دى
ردالجميل يكون بقتل الابرياء
المثير بقى ان كلهم مسلمين سواء فرنسيين او وافدين


----------



## كليماندوس (22 نوفمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> شىء  غريب فى الناس عاشت واتربت هناك وخدت جنسيةالبلد دى
> ردالجميل يكون بقتل الابرياء
> المثير بقى ان كلهم مسلمين سواء فرنسيين او وافدين


كما تعلم عزيزى هم ليسو فرنسيين لكنهم " متجنسين "
و كما صمت آذاننا من المثل القائل : " من علمنى حرفا صرت له عبدا " 
فاين التطبيق ؟
الاجابة : هى بالقتل و التفجير ... اليس هذا الواقع 
و يظل " العربى " بايديولوجيته الفكريه بغض النظر تجنس ام ولد باى بالد - فهذا لا يغير فى الفكر شيئا
( اى تظل الخواص ثابته )


----------



## Maran+atha (23 نوفمبر 2015)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> الأم التي ضحت بحياتها لتنقذ ابنها
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
شكرا للمتابعة 

انى اتامل العبارات التى يمكن ان تكون رددتها هذة القديسة وقت استشهادها 
فهى شهيدة حقا لانها تشهد على محبة المسيح التى فى داخل كل المسيحين 

فهذة القديسة يمكن ان تكون قالت :
كما هو مكتوب فى سفر العدد 23: 10
لتمت نفسي موت الابرار ولتكن اخرتي كاخرتهم  
او قالت كما هو مكتوب فى فيلبي 1: 23 
لي اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا

ربنا ينيح نفس هذة القديسة وولدتها فى فردوس النعيم 
آمين


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 نوفمبر 2015)

*لمعرفة المصدر الحقيقي  للجريمة    راجع   المقال   بل البحث  التالى للاندبندنت  

الاندبندنت: كيف زرعت السعودية بذور التطرف
نشرت صحيفة الاندبندنت مقالا تتحدث فيه نفوذ السعودية وتأثيرها في الأوساط الإسلامية في بلجيكا وأوروبا.
تقول الاندبندت إن انتشار السلفيين السعوديين في بلجيكا يعود إلى سنوات ستينات القرن الماضي.
فقد عرض الملك بوداون على العاهل السعودي، الملك فيصل، لتأمين الصفقات النفطية، مشروع بناء مركز إسلامي، توظيف دعاة سعوديين للعمل فيه.
وتضيف أن الجالية المسلمة في بلجيكا كانت وقتها في معظمها من المغرب وتركيا، وكان مذهبها مختلف عن مذهب المركز الإسلامي، فهي تتبع المذهب المالكي الأكثر تسامحا، ولكن أفرادها سرعان من اتخذوا السلفية منهجا، على يد الدعاة السعوديين.
وقد أعطيت منح للمغاربة للدراسة في المدينة المنورة.
ونقلت الصحيفة عن عضو البرلمان البلجيكي المعارض، جورج داليماني، قوله عن السعودية "لا يمكن نتحاور مع دولة تسعى لزعزعة استقرار بلادنا".
وتشير الاندبندنت إلى أن المركز الإسلامي في بلجيكا حاول توجيه رسالة قوية، ولكن المركز الإسلامي لا يزال يثير قلق الحكومة البلجيكية.
ونشرت صحيفة الغارديان مقالا تناولت فيه التحركات الدبلوماسية للرئيس الفرنسي، فرانسوا هولاند، وسعيه لتعزيز التحالف الدولي ضد تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية.
وتقول الغارديان إن هولاند حاز على الدعم الشعبي والدولي في تعامله مع الأزمة، إذ أن استطلاعات الرأي أعطته تقدما بنسبة 33 في المئة، وعبر له قادة العالم عن تضامنهم معه.
ولكن المطلوب، حسب الغارديان، هو تحويل هذا الدعم المعنوي إلى تحرك ملموس ودقيق قبل أن تذهب لحظة الوحدة.
والواقع أن قادة الولايات المتحدة، وروسيا، وألمانيا، وبريطانيا، الذي التقاهم هولاند على انفراد متفقون على استئصال تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية، وعلى إنهاء الحرب في وسوريا، ولكنهم مختلفون بشأن طريقة تحقيق ذلك.
وترى الغادريان أن هولاند سيواجه صعوبات أكبر عندما يلتقي الرئيس الأمريكي، باراك أباما، الذي يحرص على أن الولايات المتحدة لن تنشر جنودها على الأرض في سوريا.
وتضيف أن تعمق التعاون بين فرنسا وروسيا وإيران يزعج الولايات المتحدة، ولكن فرنسا لم تطلب مساعدة حلف شمال الأطلسي، وقد يستغل بوتين هذه الثغرة.
ونشرت صحيفة التايمز تقريرا تقول فيه إن واحدا من كل خمسة مسلمين في بريطانيا متعاطفون مع تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية.
وتقول التايمز إن استطلاعا للراي شمل 1000 مسلم بريطاني كشف ان 19 في المئة متعاطفون أو متعاطفون جدا مع الشباب المسلمين الذين "يسافرون إلى سوريا من أجل القتال في سوريا.
وترتفع نسبة المتعاطفين، في الفئة العمرية من 18 إلى 34 عاما، إلى واحد من أربعة.
وقالت التايمز إنها تلقت رسالة من 200 شخصية مسلمة في بريطانيا يعبرون فيها عن رأيهم بأن تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية" شر وأنه تهديد للسلم والاستقرار في أي مجتمع.
وينتقد استطلاع الرأي هذا، حسب التايمز، بأنه لم يفرق بين من يلتحقون بتنظيم الدولة الإسلامية ومن ينضمون إلى جماعات معارضة أخرى.
وأشارت الصحيفة إلى استطلاع للرأي نشرته بي بي سي في فبراير/ شباط وجد أن 8 في المئة فقط من المسلمين في بريطانيا يتعاطفون مع التنظيم.

المصدر من  هنا *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 نوفمبر 2015)

تحديث  
الثلاثاء  24نوفمبر 2015 العاشرة الا ثلث مساءا بتوقيت القاهرة 
خبر:
*فرنسا: احتجاز رهائن بمدينة روبيه قرب بلجيكا وبعضهم مصاب بجروح من طلقات*​المصدر فرانس24 بالعربية


----------

